# Wildcat 1/06/08



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: * 1/06/08

*Resort or Ski Area: * Wildcat

*Conditions: * Packed Powder

*Trip Report: *

It was a weekend of firsts for me.  Yesterday first time skiing Mt. Abram, today first time skiing Wildcat and while there today, in the crock pot the lady got for Christmas, my first Pot Roast.

I love firts....who doesn't?

Wildcat has rated up there forever for me for a must do area.  This is especially true after this fall working and visiting N.Conway for the first time in 15 years and driving up to see the mountain.  What a fantastic place.  The feeling driving into the parking lot and it's just cars, one lodge and a one Quad chair going straight to the top, nothing else, reminds me of how Stowe used to be.  I'm not anti-development in the slightest and I'm actually pro-development at Stowe as I think the town needs it, but man there is just something so basic and primitive about a place like Wildcat that I just love.  It's skiing, that's it and that's all.  Tons of soul.  

The conditions were absolutely fantastic.  Buttery packed powder on the groomers and smooth fun soft snow on the bump / obstacle lines of the natural trails.  I was skiing with a buddy from Boston who is a low intermediate.  Our first run was Pole Cat.  How I had read so many great things about this trail, it's character the views - everything and man does it not dissapoint.  What a ride.  Nearly 3 miles of consistent pitch.  You can let em' run the whole way if you want to, there's some slightly faster sections you can really just carve out, terrain features and oh my gosh views around every corner.  Second run was Catapult and it was equally as great.  It was better for the pitch, but in ways I enjoyed Pole Cat more as it seemed to have fewer interesections and just longer stretches where you really feel out in the woods.

As mentioned, I was with a novice skier, so basically we spent the day alternating back and forth between those two trails and Lynx from the summit and I would dart off here and there to ski sections of Top Cat, Lift Lion, Black Cat etc.  I didn't dive into any Glades, but certainly got a taste of Wildcat's most challenging trails and had an absolute ball.  Perfect weather and perfect non-powder day conditions obviously don't hurt.

The place was relatively crowd free.  Longest line in the quad all day was maybe 5 minutes if that.  I'll agree with most people's assesments in that it's more MIldcat than Wildcat.  There's nothing there that offers true heart pumping challenge.  That said, I think even the most advanced skiers and riders, those who spend more time across the street at Tucks, could still have fun there.  I've read of Thompson's brook and I can't wait to try that someday.  I'm sure when I do, my opinion of the area's expert offerings will go up a notch.

Wildcat is definitely my kinda place.  I love the soul of the place.  I do still walk away wishing there was more though.  I had made a thread this fall about most unrecognized potential for ski areas and it was right after I drove by Wildcat.  I never would like to see it become a resort, but if they could add just one more great quad chair up to the peak that's skiers right the place could be absolutely amazing.  I LOVED the mountains sustained verticle, it's as run out free as anywhere - a true 2100 feet.  I just wish there was a little more of it.  The purists will probably hate me for this...but if I had the keys to the operation and the forest service allowed it....one more peak and another 150 acreas of terrain, just about double the size.  I don't think that's too much to ask.  Oh and make those 150 acreas as au natural as possible like MRG.  You do that, and Wildcat vaults to top of the east in my book.

I guy can dream.....it sounds like it happened for A-Basin this year, perhaps someday at Wildcat.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 6, 2008)

I was there today too.  Awesome day.  

But how do you not see the challenge?  There is nothing that is steep at all, but there are a ton of technical sections.  The middle section under the quad is quite gnarly and so is al's folly and hairball.  Although short, hairball has to one of the toughest trails in the east.   Also,  the Thompson  Brook area does have some very hard stuff.   I skied the hardest line I have ever skied back there today.  A decently steep chute about 2m wide with a 600 ft. of vert., quite sketchy. Also, a top to bottom bump run under the quad is just as hard as skiing under the single at MRG top to bottom.  As you can tell I really love Wildcat...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh there's definitely some technical skiing to be had and like I said, I'm sure if I got out into Thompson's my opinion of the mountain's challenge will go up a notch or two.  It's certainly far from being an intermediate mountain.  I guess I just wouldn't rate the place Top 5 for challenge in the east.  It has technical offerings that are a blast, but nothing all that steep for considerable distance.  I would rate Stowe, Jay, Sugarbush, Smuggs, Mad River and Sugarloaf all as more challenging.

That said, it's still a killer mountain and I know I have a lot left to explore.


----------



## Angus (Jan 7, 2008)

As a big fan of Wildcat, I agree that the area doesn't have that steep, "yikes" trail but the windy, narrow and natural obstacles (& occasional cliff) are great for keeping it interesting. Last year on the 23rd of April was the first time I'd ever skied Hairball, what a great, great trail...got it all...skied it a ton that day.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice TR.  But dude, how did the pot roast turn out?  I was just gifted a crock pot as well.  Can't wait to try it out...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Nice TR.  But dude, how did the pot roast turn out?  I was just gifted a crock pot as well.  Can't wait to try it out...



Pot Roast was fantastic

Saturday night when I got home from Mt. Abram, I marinated it.  Made a rub with a packet of Lipton Onion Soup, Olive Oil, Worcestershire, tons of garlic.  Well I guess more of a marinade than a rub, as it was a liquid state.  Rubbed that over the roast and then liberally spread kosher salt and ground pepper over it.  Turned it a few times throughout the night.

Sunday morning, made a braising liquid that consisted of two cups chicken stock, another packet of the onion soup, cup of red wine, two sprigs each - rosemary, thyme and oregano.  I used my hand immersion blender to whip it all together, such that I didn't have to put the herbs into a 'bouquet garni'.  

Brown the roast on all sides and then into the crock pot with the braising liquid, potatoes and carrots, set on low for seven hours and viola - killer pot roast.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Pot Roast was fantastic
> 
> Saturday night when I got home from Mt. Abram, I marinated it.  Made a rub with a packet of Lipton Onion Soup, Olive Oil, Worcestershire, tons of garlic.  Well I guess more of a marinade than a rub, as it was a liquid state.  Rubbed that over the roast and then liberally spread kosher salt and ground pepper over it.  Turned it a few times throughout the night.
> 
> ...




Awesome.  I'm hungry.


----------



## billski (Jan 7, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Awesome.  I'm hungry.



OK... we'll all be over for dinner...and spend the evening exchanging lies...:lol:


----------



## Talisman (Jan 7, 2008)

deadheadskier;222285 There's nothing there that offers true heart pumping challenge.  QUOTE said:
			
		

> I agree that Wildcat doesn't have super steep trails, but try doing a top to bottom bump run down the the trails that make up the old Gondi Line and I think you will find your heart pumping once you get back to the quad.  The fast quad, short lift lines, 2,100 feet of verticle, no run out and the ole'cat kicks my ass by early afternoon.
> 
> I'm glad the pot roast was good.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm thinking of taking a novice there, on her first winter of skiing, on MLK weekend. How green are the greens? If you know Waterville, she's way better than Lower Meadows, but not quite ready for the upper blue pitches of Valley Way. At Wawa she's fine with Sundowner/Indian Summer, but not the final headwall of Ralph's.

I'd hate to go and have her stuck on the Snowcat slope all day...

Thanks!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 8, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> I'm thinking of taking a novice there, on her first winter of skiing, on MLK weekend. How green are the greens? If you know Waterville, she's way better than Lower Meadows, but not quite ready for the upper blue pitches of Valley Way. At Wawa she's fine with Sundowner/Indian Summer, but not the final headwall of Ralph's.
> 
> I'd hate to go and have her stuck on the Snowcat slope all day...
> 
> Thanks!



Having only skied there this one time, I'm certainly not one to offer the most knowledge on the subject, but I think she'd be alright.  Pole Cat could be classified as a blue at some mountains, but at that, a low blue.  The variaty of terrain for beginners would be limited however.  My suggestion, even though I've never skied there, but have driven by there several times and read a lot about it, would be drive a bit further up 302 to Bretton Woods.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 8, 2008)

We've got BW on tap for day 2, but were considering either Wildcat or Cranmore for day 1 just for variety. Sounds like the 'cat should wait for her to have a bit more experience, then. I don't want to just throw her in one small beginner area. Thanks!


----------



## ironwalker (Jan 10, 2008)

hey,if she's can skid she can do polecat.my dad skied there 40 yrs and i don't think he did anything but polecat. no one mentioned upper wildcat. old time new england. narrow double fall line. if conditons aren't real good , it can get interesting.lynx used to be THE expert trail in the valley.hour waits for the gondola at 15 below. standing in the lot and needing dark lenses to look at mt cause it looked like a mirror. my rossi stratos, look nevadas[that's what jean claude used] henke leather 4 buckles. allow an old man[53] to ramble and wipe a tear from his eye.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, she changed her mind anyway, wants to hike day 1 and ski day 2, so we'll just hit Bretton and save Wildcat for her for another day.

I, on the other hand, really look forward to hitting those slopes, especially having hiked that ridge twice.


----------



## skizoo (Jan 10, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> I'm thinking of taking a novice there, on her first winter of skiing, on MLK weekend. How green are the greens? If you know Waterville, she's way better than Lower Meadows, but not quite ready for the upper blue pitches of Valley Way. At Wawa she's fine with Sundowner/Indian Summer, but not the final headwall of Ralph's.
> 
> I'd hate to go and have her stuck on the Snowcat slope all day...
> 
> Thanks!



Start her on the snocat area for a run or two, then take her up the Bobcat lift, make a right, go thru the tunnel and head down wild kitten, a nice green run with lots of twists and turns..  if she's ok there head up the quad and hit polecat.. 

My wife started at Wildcat and is still a low intermediate and loves the place.. Odds are you'll have the place to yourself especially on a weekday


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks! When we get there, that'll be the plan.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Pot Roast was fantastic
> 
> Saturday night when I got home from Mt. Abram, I marinated it.  Made a rub with a packet of Lipton Onion Soup, Olive Oil, Worcestershire, tons of garlic.  Well I guess more of a marinade than a rub, as it was a liquid state.  Rubbed that over the roast and then liberally spread kosher salt and ground pepper over it.  Turned it a few times throughout the night.
> 
> ...





Damn that sounds mad steezy yo..it cool that you get free meat from your job..


----------



## awf170 (Jan 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Oh there's definitely some technical skiing to be had and like I said, I'm sure if I got out into Thompson's my opinion of the mountain's challenge will go up a notch or two.  It's certainly far from being an intermediate mountain.  I guess I just wouldn't rate the place Top 5 for challenge in the east.  It has technical offerings that are a blast, but nothing all that steep for considerable distance.  I would rate Stowe, Jay, Sugarbush, Smuggs, Mad River and Sugarloaf all as more challenging.



Yeah, I actually agree.  I just like to defend Wildcat at all costs, even if isn't fully true.:lol:

Also DHS, here is my master plan I made a couple of years ago.  Just add the lift that goes to the true summit and you would have the double the acreage and a ton of gnarly skiing like MRG.  Do the whole thing and you would probably have the biggest ski area in the east.


----------



## eatskisleep (Jan 10, 2008)

Gotta admit, that would be pretty sick.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, I actually agree.  I just like to defend Wildcat at all costs, even if isn't fully true.:lol:
> 
> Also DHS, here is my master plan I made a couple of years ago.  Just add the lift that goes to the true summit and you would have the double the acreage and a ton of gnarly skiing like MRG.  Do the whole thing and you would probably have the biggest ski area in the east.




Do you have the current map available in that format?  I'm having a hard time determining what is the current Quad.  It looks like your thoughts are to expan more skiers left.  I was looking more to the right.  Either way, the terrain would be great I'm sure. 

Sadly, it will never happen


----------



## awf170 (Jan 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Do you have the current map available in that format?  I'm having a hard time determining what is the current Quad.  It looks like your thoughts are to expan more skiers left.  I was looking more to the right.  Either way, the terrain would be great I'm sure.
> 
> Sadly, it will never happen



Nope, I don't know of any currents maps in that format, but I do have this nifty, super high tech map I just made in 30 seconds.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay,

I can transpose that over the other one you did, the 'master plan' and get where you're going.  You're obviously well versed in the terrain up there and what you propose would be SICK.  Oh if only the NFS would allow such development.


----------



## Breeze (Jan 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, I actually agree.  I just like to defend Wildcat at all costs, even if isn't fully true.:lol:
> 
> Also DHS, here is my master plan I made a couple of years ago.  Just add the lift that goes to the true summit and you would have the double the acreage and a ton of gnarly skiing like MRG.  Do the whole thing and you would probably have the biggest ski area in the east.




Austin, that is an impressive piece of work... and   an incredibly insightful concept. 

FIRST 

 I'd slap a watermark on that map darn quick, claim it as your original work, wait for the time to be right. Its out here on the internet,  don't give it away so easily.

Yeah yeah yeah  the USFS  right now would laugh you into Peter Pan Land for thinking to join  the  Great  Glen lease-hold  with  Wildcat lease-hold. 

SECOND  

ya know what?   I'm stinking old enough to know that nothing stays the same forever, even the  USFS  makes changes to policy.   Lord knows there is a lot of  USFS land elsewhere in the  US  that is in trust to  ski areas.    A policy change for the  WMNF that  would allow selective cutting in the areas you address  might  do a lot to clean up deadfall and  damage from the  Ice Storm of 1998, reduce fire potential, and enhance  wildlife habitat.   Yes it borders the AT, but other  ski areas have won concessions from the USFS.   Change is eternal. 

THIRD 

and the most  Ouija of all....  Just last summer, Howie Weymss of    Great  Glen/ Auto Road was gifted with an awesome collection of  photographs  made at  Great Glen during the period ( roughly) 1890-1910, which was the  heyday of the original hotel on  the property. They predate the existence of the  USFS, but MAY show that skiing on  the particular terrain in question  constitutes  an historical use.   


 Deep pockets need big thinkers, Austin.   Don't  sell your dreams short. Protect your work.

Breeze


----------



## Breeze (Jan 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, I actually agree.  I just like to defend Wildcat at all costs, even if isn't fully true.:lol:
> 
> Also DHS, here is my master plan I made a couple of years ago.  Just add the lift that goes to the true summit and you would have the double the acreage and a ton of gnarly skiing like MRG.  Do the whole thing and you would probably have the biggest ski area in the east.




Austin, that is an impressive piece of work... and   an incredibly insightful concept.  Ok, it  is SICK.  Sick enough to attract an investor?   Who knows. 

FIRST 

 I'd slap a watermark on that map darn quick, claim it as your original work, wait for the time to be right. Its out here on the internet,  don't give it away.

Yeah yeah yeah  the USFS  right now would laugh you into Peter Pan Land for thinking to join  the  Great  Glen lease-hold  with  Wildcat lease-hold. Ten years out ?  15 years out   Different people, different personalities,  different needs?  There will be different answers.

SECOND  

ya know what?   I'm stinking old enough to know that nothing stays the same forever, even the  USFS  makes changes to policy.   Lord knows there is a lot of  USFS land elsewhere in the  US  that is leased  in trust to  ski areas.    A policy change for the  WMNF that  would allow selective cutting in the areas you address  might  do a lot to clean up deadfall and  damage from the  Ice Storm of 1998, reduce fire potential, and enhance  wildlife habitat.   Yes it borders the AT, but other  ski areas have won concessions from the USFS in the same position   Change is eternal.  

THIRD 

and the most  Ouija ( local heebie jeebie)  of all....  Just last summer, Howie Weymss of    Great  Glen/ Auto Road was gifted with an awesome collection of  photographs  made at  Great Glen during the period ( roughly) 1890-1910, which was the  heyday of the original hotel on  the property. They predate the existence of the  USFS, and MAY show that skiing on some of   the particular terrain in  Austin's proposal  constitutes  a documented historical use.   


 Deep pockets need deep thinkers, Austin.   Don't  sell your dreams short. Protect your work. You  rock.

Breeze


----------

